# Rhomb Black? Black Diamond?



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

prejudice my friends, post some pictures of my rhombeus Rio Nanay (Peru) I was originally sold to the growing black perù.ma monster has put on many iridescent scales, so I arose a doubt, this is perhaps a black diamond? ? thanks in advance for the answers you give!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

looks similar to one of the diamond I had


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

thank jp80911, unless I am mistaken about what you posted is a blue diamond, cmq similarity is visible, and see what others think. thanks again for your response!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Definitely a black diamond rhom!..Excellent specimen you have there!..Good coloring and very healthy looking!!...He rocks like a CINDERELLA concert!!!...


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks da' master!, in fact even I had thought was a black diamond saw many iridescent scales that has its livery, now Im almost sure we entrust to your review! thanks again my brother!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

You're very welcome!...and speaking of which,







...anyhow, your specimen looks similar to mine!...My BDR was by far and away my favorite Piranha that I've ever owned...he was aggessive, nasty, and a finger chaser...not to the degree that my gold spilo was, but I raised him since he was dime-sized and had him for roughly 5.5 - 6 years and he was at least 8.5 - 9.5 inches and I sold him to a member on here and MFK!..(it's something that I still regret to this day!..I miss him dearly...







) and IMHO, had the best bling and coloring on him that I have ever seen on a rhom (black, gold, or otherwise!)..of'course I'm being somewhat prejuidice and partial!...







...Anyhow, here is the link from way back when!....

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/187078-i-just-got-a-new-rhom/


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

now give a look at the debate, it is always separate from your ugly piranha, the rhombeus are my favorites and I keep this up for several years to adulthood, to have my certainty that a diamond might have to wait a little longer to grow ! 
when he is struck by light only has implications for gold and silver very strong, with the blue neon light in short I think it is a diamond









EDIT: 
sorry for my poor English!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Questo è un pesce bello hai lì!

EDIT:

Sorry for my poor Italian!


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

thank piranha-man









EDIT: il tuo italiano non è male ce ne di peggio!!


----------

